# NEED ADVICE ON DRUGS TO STOP SEVERE DIARRHEA



## Guest (Nov 10, 2001)

Over the past two years my diarrhea has become uncontrollable. I take 15 - 20 immodium a day just to stay on a liquid diet. I cannot take anything related to the cholestramine type of drugs as they make my stomach hurt. I cannot take sulpha drugs as I got the side effect called erethena nodosum, (I have no idea how to spell that), very painful and I wouldn't like to go through this again. Yesterday, I went to the doctor and he perscrbed Asacol which I discovered at the pharmacy was part of the sulpha family. If I could get a list of all possible drugs, not related to the ones I have touble with, that could slow down the motility problem I would appreciate it. Then I would discuss this with my Dr.Thank you.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2001)

KKTT: What is your diagnosis? What tests and results have you had?


----------



## DonnaP (Sep 7, 2000)

Could you possibly list the medications by name that you cannot take? Are there fiber supplements that you can take? This may give us some idea of what may be suggested to help you -----







Hang in thereDonna


----------



## Fay (Jan 11, 2001)

Have you tried calcium carbonate ? To have more info look at the OTC Forum.Fay


----------



## mildredt4 (Jul 12, 2002)

Hello Faye, I know what your feeling, but the imodium could be dangerious!!!my little sister was taking it everyday and so was I !! She had to be rushed to the hospital one night, where she almost died!! They told her it could have been the imodium!!! She had to have four inches cut off her colin and wear a bag for about three months!! Then go back to repair her colin!! So I would be leary of imodium!!!!!!!!


----------



## colestid (Sep 3, 2002)

Have you tried Colestid? It's a drug for colesteral, but it has a side effect of constipation. I take it and it works great. I used to have 5-7 attacks a day on a normal basis.It doesnt go in your blood stream, it binds the bile and removes it from your intestine. If your does it too much and makes you too constipated you can reduce the amount youtake to adjust your system.


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2001)

Have you tried tincture opium? I have really bad daily D and can easily adjust doses as to how much I need. Hope this helps.


----------



## SkinBagBecky (May 17, 2002)

deleted by OP


----------

